# Day 2 Transfer versus Blastocyst



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

I have this on the general site but thought someone here may be able to help

Hi All,

I'm hoping for some advise really.

DH and I had a  on the 11th of August after our first IVF treatment.  It was a day two transfer with very good embryos.  We still have 2 frozen embies back at the lab and we have been told we can commence an FET with treatment in October.

What I need to know is, should we go for a blastocyst transfer instead?

We are currently at MFS in Manchester but they don't do blastocyst.  They say they are yet to be convinced of the long term effects of this and will wait for a couple more years.
CARE in Manchester offer this service and would be able to use our frozen embes but I would need to get another letter from my GP and wait 6 weeks - which I suppose would not hold the process up too much.

I know there is a chance my embies won't make it to blastocyst, but I don't know what the risks are.  Is it better done with fresh embryos?  What would be my chances of pregnancy with blasto?  If my IVF didn't work, does it mean these embies won't get to blastocyst?  

I am trying to get as much information as possible to ask CARE when I speak to them, so any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Sinead


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Sinead,

Not sure I can really help you as it wasn't until recently after reading some posts that I knew you could take already frozen embies onto blasts.
I think that there is about a 60% success rate if not more when using blasts but I am not sure if I would want to gamble with the two that I have, I would be devestated if they went to blast and didn't make it and I was left with nothing but this is something you and DH need to decide.

Your question about your IVF failing does not necessarily mean your embryo's won't go to blast, it's all a big gamble IVF.

I too had my first failed IVF 2 months ago, the 2 embryo's I had put back were not blasts but the eggs that I had left the embryologist said they wanted to see if they would make it to blasts which they did, I have 2. I'm hoping to have FET some time next month.

Good Luck with everything.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi sinead 

ive just had a failed fet they were day2

anyway ive got 8 frosties left i know 3 of them are slow but not sure on the others but like you i would like to

take them to blast to improve my chances but not sure if they would make it 

the embies i had replaced were grade1 and grade2 both 4cell im going to see doc next week to see what my 

chances would be.

the way i see it is if they dont make it to blast they are not going to make it in the womb

anyway all the best with your frosties


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

we had a son from fresh IVF cycle and then moved on to FET. We decided to take those remaining 15 embryos to blastocyst and by transfer day there was only 2 that survived. If they had put 2 of the 9 we had on day 2 it would have been a real lottery. As you can see from my notes it worked and one of those blasts hung on. 
I was also told by my consultant that statistically in a batch of eggs (however big or small) there is only the potential to have 1 or 2 viable pregnancies. I had 34 eggs and 17 fertilised but only had 2 viable pregnancies!!!

All the best with what you decided. If you want any more help then please pm me!
Ruth


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi, we had a failed icsi with 2 top grade day 3 embies which failed. we had one frozen embie which was frozen on day 3, but we opted to thaw it on day 3 and then take to blasto after its thaw before transfer on day 4. i too think that if they won't make it in the dish then they won't make it in the womb either and i'd rather know than go through a pointless 2ww! happily our one embie made it and i'm now 5 wks pg and over the moon. best of luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

flumity- many congratulations on your pregnancy. We just didnt want to keep going through the anguish and cost of trying again and again, we made the right choice!
ruth


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi hun

Just to add my two ha-peth worth to this debate   Its true that 2 embies that don't make it to Blast may well not have made it to pregnancy & that you have to go through the anguish of 2WW not knowing. However, if you have only 2 embies & they both make the thaw I reackon they stand their best chance of success in your womb than in a petri dish so what do you have to lose by putting them back in there?

I have had 3 FET cycles & I would definately consider taking embies to blast next time if I have a few, but only to see which are the strongest in the batch. If I only had 2 that would be irrelevant & I would put them back in as soon as I could see they were dividing OK (day 2) to give them the very best chance of success in a natural environment.

Always worth having a few different perspectives!

Sarah69 xx


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

http://www.sharedjourney.com/articles/3vs5.html

when i was thinking about what to do with our one embie, someone sent me this link and i thought it pretty persuasive. it made my mind up anyway and it worked for us! xx


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

*Flumpity * 
Excellent link very informative 
Thank you

Dianne x


----------

